# Airlift V2 displayed Not Calibrated. Help.



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

System had worked with no problem about one week before.
And system asked a sensor calibration first. 
Now it shows *Not Calibrated*. 

It display while using presets. System can works on manual mode.

Any one know this and how to fix it?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Settings - calibration - sensor cal

Or call/email airlift :beer: :beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Settings - calibration - sensor cal
> 
> Or call/email airlift :beer: :beer:


This calibration worked first time system asked *pressure sensor cal required*.

No work for this Not Calibrated...


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Did you try and re run the calibration? I was using manual mode for a while until I did the calibration so I could set the presets.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> This calibration worked first time system asked *pressure sensor cal required*.
> 
> No work for this Not Calibrated...


Contact airlift. They'll probably need your manifold to update it. 

Gotta say... Damn airlift. I'm a v2 user (with no issues) but this is getting pathetic. You are probably losing so many sales with all of these issues floating around :facepalm:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Did you try and re run the calibration? I was using manual mode for a while until I did the calibration so I could set the presets.


Calibrated before and system worked well for about one week, Tried to calibrate the system after we got this issue, but it didn't work. Can not fix the issue. 




bryangb said:


> Contact airlift. They'll probably need your manifold to update it.
> 
> Gotta say... Damn airlift. I'm a v2 user (with no issues) but this is getting pathetic. You are probably losing so many sales with all of these issues floating around :facepalm:


Hi, guy,
Is this mostly an issue about ECU software? 
Damn, Im in China. I don't know how can Airlift do this manifold update for us.
We installed 3 sets last 3 months, only this set got issues. :facepalm:

Will Try to check wiring this week.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Airlift says its software, but I think they're full of ****. Seems very manifold specific. 

Me and two friends all bought v2 within 3 weeks of each other. 1 keeps having problems with his "software"(even though we're on the same version) while me and the other friend haven't had any issues. Find it odd only some are experiencing issues even though everyone has the same software. I think there are bad manifold/ecu's floating around


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Another thread? Ugh.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

What is your SW number in the manifold where the line plug in? I bet its 3025


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Airlift says its software, but I think they're full of ****. Seems very manifold specific.
> 
> Me and two friends all bought v2 within 3 weeks of each other. 1 keeps having problems with his "software"(even though we're on the same version) while me and the other friend haven't had any issues. Find it odd only some are experiencing issues even though everyone has the same software. I think there are bad manifold/ecu's floating around


Roughly 1 in 10 have issues with the old software. We have installed over a dozen of the new manifolds in the past 3 weeks and no issues have been reported on those or the ones we sent out to our customers.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Euro Enginuity said:


> What is your SW number in the manifold where the line plug in? I bet its 3025


I have had this identical issue twice now. I will have to go out and look at my manifold. I planned on calling AirLift tomorrow.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I have had this identical issue twice now. I will have to go out and look at my manifold. I planned on calling AirLift tomorrow.


Not sure if they are in tomorrow but when you do call talk to Jeff. He will ask you for the SW number as well. Should be on a white label


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Not sure if they are in tomorrow but when you do call talk to Jeff. He will ask you for the SW number as well. Should be on a white label


I called on Monday and their recording said they'd be open Wednesday (Bag Riders is closed tomorrow). But I will ask for Jeff. Thank you.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

V2 system installed and had run presets mode well about one week before got this issue:


Flickr 上 zl_forward 的 mmexport1354807375076

The presets mode backed after we did a pressure sensor calibration.

but few days later, it dispalyed this:


Flickr 上 zl_forward 的 mmexport1356504799961

Can not fix this issue by recalibrate now.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> V2 system installed and had run presets mode well about one week before got this issue:
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 zl_forward 的 mmexport1354807375076
> ...



So whats is the SW number on the manifold?


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Euro Enginuity said:


> So whats is the SW number on the manifold?


 I will check tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine is 3215.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Called AirLift and got sent to a voicemail. Left a message and was never called back. I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Software can go bad think of it like a computer, eventually something can and will have a mishap. 

Anyways Airlift will get it sorted out without a doubt, their customer service is always top notch whenever I've had to work with them. Just make sure they're open for business when you call. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Software can go bad think of it like a computer, eventually something can and will have a mishap.
> 
> Anyways Airlift will get it sorted out without a doubt, their customer service is always top notch whenever I've had to work with them. Just make sure they're open for business when you call. :thumbup:


Usually a mishap in computer software is caused by a third party. This isn't the case with v2


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Was in contact with Air Lift today. Being that my issue has only happened during 20º temps, we decided to try some air brake antifreeze before we go any further.


----------

